# The Fosgate & RF Showoff Thread



## Doc ProMos

So I've been on a Road Trip all day to pick up some Old School RF stuff today and I am still 6 hours from home.... As most of you know I am a huge PPI fan but still appreciate other old school stuff.... anyway I have been quietly collecting a few RF items and will post some when I get home... but i could use a little eye candy for the ride home (my 16 y/o is with me, so I will not be looking and driving- lol).... so lets see some old school Fosgate and RF on an official Showoff thread----- keith


----------



## bigdwiz




----------



## bigdwiz




----------



## bigdwiz




----------



## bigdwiz

The Rockford Fosgate Collection - OldSchoolStereo.com - 1080P - YouTube


----------



## Doc ProMos

That's what I'm talkin bout....


----------



## bigdwiz

See them in 1080P HD!

*Rockford Fosgate DSM Series Amplifiers - Old School - YouTube*


--


----------



## bigdwiz

No collection is complete without a beater...this is a 1986 1st gen Punch 150 my brother bought 2nd hand back in 1987 for $60. One channel didn't work. He opened up the amp, replaced a fuse and it rocked hard until just a few months ago when I put it on my bench and heard some sizzle....


----------



## bigdwiz

Here's a pic of the last group of shrouds we had redone...pics courtesy of Fingaz22


----------



## bigdwiz

New School 300w vs. Old School 30w


----------



## bigdwiz

One of my favorite pics of a Power 650 Mosfet...pic taken with Canon 7D and 50mm f/1.8 lens


----------



## bigdwiz




----------



## bigdwiz

All of these pics of amps can't beat the one of Bret (PPI Art Collector) and *Julie Fosgate* at their senior prom. Let me see if I can dig those out...


BretJulie


----------



## bigdwiz

Just wanted to get to 800 posts...

This one shows some of the first Fosgate products to hit the market: (top to bottom)

- *Fosgate "PowerPunch" PR7000* (Fosgate's First Car Amplifier 1973 - 50w x 2 at 4 ohms)
- *Fosgate "Frequency Energizer"* (Fosgate's First known "Fosgate" audio product 1972/73)
- *Pro Line "Frequency Energizer"* (Fosgate's First known audio product to market 1972/73)

I've been in contact with people who've worked closely with Jim and even they don't have any history on the Frequency Energizer's. One said he started working beside Jim in 1975 and hadn't ever seen the Frequency Energizer (either the Pro Line or Fosgate model).


----------



## Doc ProMos

I'll hit the "thanks" button when I get home... thanx BigD


----------



## Doc ProMos

This isn't what I just picked up but it's on my phone....


----------



## Darth SQ

The 45 and 150 are the exact amps I used to compete in 88-90.
Thanks for the trip back in time. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova

This is the type of shirt Wayne Harris was wairing around in the early to mid eighties...it's an original Rockford Fosgate now 30 years old in mint condition.
















Check out this Youtube vid here


----------



## Doc ProMos

Prime, I love my PPI memorabilia as much as my PPI equipment... well, not as much, but I have a bunch and it def. brings the vibe to the equipment.... I see you share a similar thing for RF stuff...


----------



## indytrucks

bigdwiz said:


> One of my favorite pics of a Power 650 Mosfet...pic taken with Canon 7D and 50mm f/1.8 lens


I just picked that same lens up yesterday. Don't know why I waited so long!


----------



## Prime mova

Doc ProMos said:


> Prime, I love my PPI memorabilia as much as my PPI equipment... well, not as much, but I have a bunch and it def. brings the vibe to the equipment.... I see you share a similar thing for RF stuff...


Yup definitely, My dream would be to "crank it up" in an old school build w/the 80's rf gear on, I've also got the rf silky baseball jacket from this period. Gotta love the phrase "crank it up" the modern term "sound-off" just hasn't got the same ring to it.


----------



## MACS

Had to know bigdwiz would represent in the RF showoff thread . Awesome collection!

I have a few RF goodies to share, just have to get some time to take pics.

For now these old pics of my "Terminator Edition" will have to do. I know Big D has one of these rare beasts, maybe he will share. Our "Terminator" amps are the only ones currently accounted for. Rumor is around 100 were silk screened this way in tribute to Wayne Harris. 

All other Power 1000 with meters are silk screened "Hand Crafted in USA", leaving out the Terminator Edition.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Hhhmmm... I bought one recently.... as soon as it arrives I'll post it.... (if it arrives)...


----------



## Spyke

Loving this. Great posts everyone.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdwiz

I got this late 70's Fosgate PR-250 a few months ago and it had this strange blue box attached to the power wires...I thought it was a "load sensing" turn on (these amps don't use 12v+ for turn on, they need to pull 12v to turn on...strange I know), but turns out it housed 2 large capacitors. Somebody was externally modding this amp for extra POWA!!

I want to do a video soon showing how to wire these amps to power them up, I've only heard TomTomJr explain how to do it, have never actually tried myself (neither has Fingaz22 as of the last time we talked). I wonder how many have been fried by someone hooking up the "load sensing" incorrectly?


----------



## bigdwiz

Closer pics of the PR7000...big thanks to Doc for passing this amp along. It's one of my most prized possessions! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdwiz

Fosgate PR-235 from the late 70's...


----------



## bigdwiz




----------



## bigdwiz

Punch 150's...1st gen vs. HD vs. 25 to Life


----------



## bigdwiz

I've not seen many of these...early 80's RF Punch 100 "slider"


----------



## bigdwiz

RF Preamps; PA-1, PA-1HD and PA-2


----------



## bigdwiz

Classic 150 watt amps...RF Punch 150HD vs. Phoenix Gold MS-275

In the looks department, the PG wins hands down...on the bench, the RF outpowered the PG. Listening test? TBD


See the videos:

Rockford Fosgate Punch 150HD vs. Phoenix Gold MS-275 - Old School Amp Shootout 1080p - YouTube

RF Punch 150HD vs PG MS-275 - Part 2 - RMS Power Output Tests 1080p - YouTube


----------



## Doc ProMos

And the hits just keep on comin.... ?


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here is the stuff I picked up yesterday...I'll get some better pics later---


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ Baa daah.....BLING! :beerchug:


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here's are a few 650's from my RF collection ...


----------



## emsi_hama

Still a little too new but here it is:


















Complete 25 to Life amps vacuum sealed in original and shipping boxes.

Rest of the pics are in this link:

Rockford Fosgate 25 to Life Amps pictures by emsi_hama - Photobucket

I have one old RF though, a Power 300 mosfet:


----------



## bigdwiz

I like the 25 to Life series, only wish they would've done a better redo of the Power 1000. It is a BEAST, but looks like the other RF amps from 2005, not unique like the original 1000 Mosfet. The other models had a cool retro look, but were WAY bigger than their originals and put out WAY more power.

Also, the Power 300 and gold shroud is


----------



## bigdwiz

Doc ProMos said:


> Here's are a few 650's from my RF collection ...



It's just not right when you've only been collecting (or gathering?) RF for a short time and already have a 4" fan Power 650...it took me almost 5yrs to get my hands one one I could afford... :whip:



----


----------



## Darth SQ

bigdwiz said:


> It's just not right when you've only been collecting (or gathering?) RF for a short time and already have a 4" fan Power 650...it took me almost 5yrs to get my hands one one I could afford... :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> ----


It's easier to think of us as small business and DocProMos as a Fortune 500 Corporation.

There's no way to keep up. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bigdwiz

Not that we're jealous or anything. He's paid his dues and capitalism is at work...


----------



## PPI_GUY

bigdwiz said:


> I like the 25 to Life series, only wish they would've done a better redo of the Power 1000. It is a BEAST, but looks like the other RF amps from 2005, not unique like the original 1000 Mosfet. The other models had a cool retro look, but were WAY bigger than their originals and put out WAY more power.
> 
> Also, the Power 300 and gold shroud is


I've owned a couple of the 25 to Life amps and actually like them quite a bit but, they are just freakin' HUGE! Open one up and it seems there is alot of wasted space. Maybe by design? Don't know but, man are they BIG!


----------



## Doc ProMos

bigdwiz said:


> Not that we're jealous or anything. He's paid his dues and capitalism is at work...


Thanx...


----------



## Prime mova

"Every man for himself and the Devil take the hindmost" Oxford Dictionary 



bigdwiz said:


> Not that we're jealous or anything. He's paid his dues and capitalism is at work...
> 
> Thanx


----------



## bigdwiz

Doc, that red 650 is lookin' NICE! Also, let's see some close ups of those nickel Punch amps!


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

bigdwiz said:


>




Oh my Lord Jesus....


----------



## bigdwiz

Check out Steve Meade's RF Pumpkin from 2003...


----------



## Doc ProMos

so here is a little group pic---


----------



## jtaudioacc

some old pictures, not sure if you want to see any of it. 























































This I actually have...









and these...


----------



## The Dude

jtaudioacc said:


> some old pictures, not sure if you want to see any of it.




Nice setup, in an 80's Toyota pickup?


----------



## jtaudioacc

The Dude said:


> Nice setup, in an 80's Toyota pickup?


yeah, 1987.


----------



## Doc ProMos

It's always cool to see old school setups


----------



## Doc ProMos

ok, for the last time i am unloading all of my RF stuff (except the 360)...i am just smooth out of room and have tons of PPI stuff coming in....


----------



## Doc ProMos

I mean I'm even taking up the living room.... not to mention the PPI Room


----------



## bigdwiz

Doc ProMos said:


> ok, for the last time i am unloading all of my RF stuff (except the 360)...i am just smooth out of room and have tons of PPI stuff coming in....


I noticed your Power 1000 Terminator on eBay and was like :shrug:


----------



## jking29

The wifes car with a Punch 40, Punch 60, Punch 100, Punch Power 25x2 and 3 Punch Links.


----------



## Eggroll

Can you run active with a epx2 w/28 band card on a set of hat Clarus? I have it laying around and would love to use it


----------



## bigbubba

Doc ProMos said:


> Here's are a few 650's from my RF collection ...


The RF 650's and 300's are some of the best looking amps ever, in my opinion. Also, massive amounts of power. I have been looking for a 650 for a build I'm fixing to do. I want one real bad.


----------



## bigdwiz

Not 16 switches (in yo '64), but 16 speakers powered by one 45-watt amp...FTW!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Terrible pic from the late 80's at a show I attended in Knoxville, TN (I think). Dude was thumpin' plenty hard in this ride.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I've not owned alot of RF but, they were (with components) my first amps back in the day so, I kinda have a soft spot for them. My RF stuff is at a minimum right now so, these pics are of stuff I've owned over a period of time. Although the PA-1 is currently in my possession with no plans to ever leave!


----------



## Prime mova

Mike Mineo 1988 iroc-z z28 featured in CSR Mar/Apr 1994 edition. It shows off some ol' school ingenuity & RoFo power amps.

Check it out


----------



## OS Audio

I have a PA-1 on my wish list!


----------



## bigdwiz

How about a near mint in box Punch 75 1st gen?


----------



## bigdwiz

_(Posted this in the OS Showoff thread, but thought it was relevant here as well...)_

1994 Rockford Fosgate PWR-812 12" SVC 8ohm subs in near MINT condition...


----------



## ROCKSOLID84

bigdwiz said:


> _(Posted this in the OS Showoff thread, but thought it was relevant here as well...)_
> 
> 1994 Rockford Fosgate PWR-812 12" SVC 8ohm subs in near MINT condition...


WOW BEAUTIFUL I NEED TO PULL OUT MY OLD STUFF..


----------



## smgreen20

I'll post pics when out arrives, but I placed a "just for the hell of it" bid of 99 cents on a 24hr auction on eBay and won. Another 15 dollars in shipping. Item was sold as "for parts, not working" due to unable to test. 
The piece, a Rockford Fosgate AF/4HD xover. Don't know much about it at all other then what I found on a quick google search.


----------



## loNote

I have a few.

Punch 40i nearly mint:

















Just got these this week. 10" Punch DVC (dual 4)


----------



## bigdwiz

Anyone for a late 80's RF Punch SP-88 sub demo?

Watch on YouTube in 1080P

or embedded below:


----------



## asawendo

The Collection of Rockford Fosgate Mosfet Power 1000 Terminator Edition Series:


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ I've never seen graphics like that on Power 1000's...Very nice amps!!


----------



## asawendo

bigdwiz said:


> ^^ I've never seen graphics like that on Power 1000's...Very nice amps!!


Thank you Bigdwiz. I have a friend named Chris who has two of Mosfet Power 1000 Terminator Edition Brand New In The Box!


----------



## smgreen20

BigD, somebody, anybody....

It showed up today. The power receptacle is a bit messed up, but I believe I can fix it. It appears to be in working condition. I took a stab at bidding on it. I was the only bidder. Does ANYONE have any info on it, a manual or something?























































I'm hoping it works. Not sure what I'll do with it, but it does seem to be a nice little piece.


----------



## mrn2itiv

Wow that brings back memories. Wish I could find the pics of the '91 Silverado extended cab I had about 16 years ago. Pulled the back seat, built a beautiful box/rack covered in color-matched formica, holding 4 JL 15W4's and 2 100ix's (both at 2ohm mono, one per pair of subs) and a 200ix running the front stage, all linked. It was a thing of beauty, and it'd knock your head smooth off.

Interesting fact about that truck: we found that mounting components under the front edge of the front seat firing up toward the windshield yielded a beautiful soundstage - depth, width, separation, the whole package. Anyway, </digression> 

-J



jking29 said:


> The wifes car with a Punch 40, Punch 60, Punch 100, Punch Power 25x2 and 3 Punch Links.


----------



## sean kane

The graphis look way cool on the terminators, from a collecting stand point though now you have no way to prove they are even terminators.


----------



## sean kane

Heres my old Terminator.

Shes a little rough but still 1 of only 100 ever produced!!


----------



## SUX 2BU

bigdwiz said:


> _(Posted this in the OS Showoff thread, but thought it was relevant here as well...)_
> 
> 1994 Rockford Fosgate PWR-812 12" SVC 8ohm subs in near MINT condition...



Mmmmm great sub. I got one in 1994 as the result of an insurance claim and I loved it. I had it installed magnet-up and it always drew impressive comments. It initially replaced 4 Punch-series 12's on a Punch 60 in a 1988 Mustang GT. On a Punch 100ix it was louder than the 4 12s on the 60.

1994:










1997:


----------



## SUX 2BU

jtaudioacc said:


> some old pictures, not sure if you want to see any of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I actually have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these...


Wow, I'm huge diggin' the 80s RF gear here. My first RF gear was a pair of SP-412 12" subs that I got from JB Audio in Edmonton. In 1992 they cost $249 Canadian each! And all those Power amps and shrouds. What kind of coin did that all cost you back then if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## draft6969

Well i could show off my 650,300,150,75,45 or orignal the punch 15's but they have all been shown here already so here is something most people dont have.


----------



## Spyke

draft6969 said:


> Well i could show off my 650,300,150,75,45 or orignal the punch 15's but they have all been shown here already so here is something most people dont have.


Wow, Very vintage.


----------



## jtaudioacc

SUX 2BU said:


> Wow, I'm huge diggin' the 80s RF gear here. My first RF gear was a pair of SP-412 12" subs that I got from JB Audio in Edmonton. In 1992 they cost $249 Canadian each! And all those Power amps and shrouds. What kind of coin did that all cost you back then if you don't mind me asking?


really no idea, but most of the stuff back then, was more expensive than a lot of stuff today. i just remember paying back little by litte with every paycheck. had a great boss who fronted cash so i could throw all that stuff in.


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI

Spyke said:


> Wow, Very vintage.


Ummm heck yeah, that collar is permanently popped!


----------



## jtaudioacc

here's a jacket i had found just recently
nice big embroidered logo


----------



## dvcrogers

Surely there are pictures of Mark Fukuda's yellow Blazer around somewhere. I loved that install.


----------



## oldschool4me




----------



## oldschool4me




----------



## oldschool4me




----------



## oldschool4me




----------



## oldschool4me




----------



## oldschool4me




----------



## oldschool4me




----------



## SHAGGS

draft6969 said:


>


...with some tear-away's, high-tops and sunglasses, crankin' Licence to Ill....OH YEAH!


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here is the last of my Fosgate stuff, right before it goes on eBay... I would post here on the forum but have no idea what to ask for it and Admin will not allow "Best Offer" listings... if anyone wants donor amps or amps to repair- here is your chance-- even a bag of some hard to find parts like knobs, pots, screws etc... any reasonable offer will be accepted--- The items are being sold as "lots" - each picture is a lot.... the 45-150's are all non working....the 150 and 300's- one 300 works the others need repair... the 650 needs minor repairs but is missing the back plate... the 2 shrouds, well they are shrouds.... the chrome 650 I think needs a channel repaired but I have never hooked it up... the 45 works... the 75 works... the bag of stuff is a lot of different items, if someone buys the 2 repair lots, they can have the bag of goodies...


----------



## Prime mova

My recently acquired Ultra-Rare Punch power 650 "bipolar" amp which preceded the power 650 Mosfet (approx. 1983-1984)









Here is some literature --














[QUOTE Bigdwiz]Wayne Harris had these in his "Terminator" Hearse and said the emitter resistors would heat up and desolder themselves from the board, so he kept a bag of small parts to make repairs on location (at competitions) if necessary! He also mentioned trading in his bipolar 650 for a 650 Mosfet in late 1984 and they were much more reliable. There were approx. 50 bipolar 650's built, and finding one at all is rare, I've seen a handful for sale the past 5 years, but NONE with the original fan shroud.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigbubba

/\ /\ /\
That's nice right there

I got these two 650's. The top has it's original box and I had sent it off to be rebuilt and tested. The bottom one will be sent off for repairs when time is available.



I got these 2-15" subs new at IASAC finals in ,I think, '05.


----------



## Prime mova

^ your 650 MOSFETS (Dracula silkscreen writing) Wayne Harris's terminator hearse had them installed before they flipped them for six MacDaddy power 1000's.


----------



## david in germany

I totally forgot about this thread as some of you noticed in the other thread.  Pics to follow of some recent Fosgate finds.


----------



## [email protected]'go

from France, my poor collection of RF











Le 4080:


----------



## bigdwiz

I thought you guys would appreciate this...I just got in my SMD Amp Dyno this week and had a Punch 200 DSM nearby, so I thought I'd throw it on my make shift bench and test it out. Full test video coming up soon...

Uncertified Mode Test at 40Hz, 2 ohms mono and yes, I realize my voltage is dropping too much :

SMD Amp Dyno vs 1993 Rockford Fosgate Punch 200 DSM WOW!! - YouTube


----------



## The Dude

bigdwiz said:


> I thought you guys would appreciate this...I just got in my SMD Amp Dyno this week and had a Punch 200 DSM nearby, so I thought I'd throw it on my make shift bench and test it out. Full test video coming up soon...
> 
> Uncertified Mode Test at 40Hz, 2 ohms mono and yes, I realize my voltage is dropping too much :
> 
> SMD Amp Dyno vs 1993 Rockford Fosgate Punch 200 DSM WOW!! - YouTube


Thanks for this, I did not realize that they pushed this much power, nice!


----------



## Angrywhopper

Great thread. Subscribed.


----------



## [email protected]'go

marvellous!!!

thank you for this video


----------



## cerwinvega_fan

I have an old school Rockford head unit. It's sitting in my closet collecting dust

Copper chassis


----------



## fniess3

bigdwiz said:


> I thought you guys would appreciate this...I just got in my SMD Amp Dyno this week and had a Punch 200 DSM nearby, so I thought I'd throw it on my make shift bench and test it out. Full test video coming up soon...
> 
> Uncertified Mode Test at 40Hz, 2 ohms mono and yes, I realize my voltage is dropping too much :
> 
> SMD Amp Dyno vs 1993 Rockford Fosgate Punch 200 DSM WOW!! - YouTube



Thank you for this test BigD!! This amazed me when I saw it! I am a huge fan of the DSM amps, and I have a 40, 60, and 200 waiting to be installed. I never knew they had SO MUCH extra power. I know they are underrated, but I never knew a 200 would come close to 900 watts!! I had headphones on when watching the vid, and got so excited I yelled out in surprise, forgetting that everyone was asleep. Needless to say my wife was pissed I woke her up, haha!


----------



## [email protected]'go

cerwinvega_fan said:


> I have an old school Rockford head unit. It's sitting in my closet collecting dust
> 
> Copper chassis


an RFX8250??

the mine:



my others copper chassis..


----------



## aquadump

Sub'd. 90's RF seems to catch my eye more than I thought, I feel an addiction developing.


----------



## bigdwiz

As most of you know, I got a D'Amore Engineering AD-1 Amp Dyno about a month ago. One of the first amps I tested was the Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 Mosfet. Wanna see how it did? This is just a single test, I ran several more tests for the upcoming full video. Check this out...

*Watch in 1080P on YouTube* - Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 Mosfet vs SMD AD-1 Amp Dyno at 2 Ohms Dynamic RMS - YouTube

Or Embedded below:


----------



## cajunner

bigdwiz said:


> As most of you know, I got a D'Amore Engineering AD-1 Amp Dyno about a month ago. One of the first amps I tested was the Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 Mosfet. Wanna see how it did? This is just a single test, I ran several more tests for the upcoming full video. Check this out...
> 
> *Watch in 1080P on YouTube* - Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 Mosfet vs SMD AD-1 Amp Dyno at 2 Ohms Dynamic RMS - YouTube
> 
> Or Embedded below:


thanks for this.

gonna watch it in a bit, I'm gonna go drool on that bi-polar 650, first..


----------



## bigdwiz

Vid is only 2 minutes...and a fun 2 minutes at that!


----------



## cajunner

bigdwiz said:


> Vid is only 2 minutes...and a fun 2 minutes at that!


you did good, kid. 

even if it was dynamic power. Did you ever publish the dynamic test parameters?

Is it longer than 80mS of duration?


----------



## bigdwiz

cajunner said:


> you did good, kid.
> 
> even if it was dynamic power. Did you ever publish the dynamic test parameters?
> 
> Is it longer than 80mS of duration?


I'm asking the man who designed it right now...the 1kHz burst test (shown) is a certified standard for dynamic power, I'll update when he reminds me if it's 20ms, 40ms or 80ms (pretty sure the 40Hz and 1kHz tests use different burst timings). I can't recall, but will find out and let you know.


----------



## bigdwiz

"1kHz test is 20mS at -0dB (20 sine wave cycles) and 480mS at -20dB. This is the IHF-202 standard for dynamic power. There is no standard for other frequencies so we made one because 20mS is not long enough for a low frequency like 40Hz as one sine wave cycle of 40Hz is 25mS. Also I felt the ratio of on to off time was not appropriate for bass frequencies so I made the 40Hz test 100mS on and 900mS @ -20dB"

^^ per Tony D'Amore


----------



## cajunner

bigdwiz said:


> "1kHz test is 20mS at -0dB (20 sine wave cycles) and 480mS at -20dB. This is the IHF-202 standard for dynamic power. There is no standard for other frequencies so we made one because 20mS is not long enough for a low frequency like 40Hz as one sine wave cycle of 40Hz is 25mS. Also I felt the ratio of on to off time was not appropriate for bass frequencies so I made the 40Hz test 100mS on and 900mS @ -20dB"
> 
> ^^ per Tony D'Amore


pretty cool!

short burst, but whatever that is some pony pullin' power right there.


----------



## david in germany

Ok, now a power 100, Power 300 and power 650! Do it now! LoL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carbonite77

Here is my little set the BBQ set

I don't know the pictures don't get inserted?


----------



## MACS

Showing some love for the chrome RF Power amps. In the pics: 50.2, 250.1, 250.2, 800a4 and a few of the rare chrome spacers. 

Also have two of the PSD-1 Punch Status Displays and a BLT balanced line transmitter, all brand new in box. Not really sure when I acquired the OEQ-1, but threw it in the pics anyway.


----------



## JPOSEY

Jealous! I wish I would have kept my original RF 45's and 75's from the late 80's and early 90's. I have a newer Power series amp and love it.


----------



## 63flip

Group shot of my 200's


----------



## fniess3

63flip said:


> View attachment 53209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot of my 200's



Man. Thats a beautiful foursome!


----------



## reath1

All 3 of these beauties going into my Vette build. You guys can follow it here
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/163334-2001-c5-corvette-build-log-kenwood-alpine-fosgate-arc-hat.html#post2107839

Old School Fosgate Power Chrome Goodness!


----------



## vwdave

These amps are beautiful. The shops that I used to frequent in high school always talked RF down, but I think it's because they didn't sell it. Unfortunately I was never able to get past it, even after working at a shop that sold it (in the mid 2000s). I was always a Phoenix gold and PPI guy (hence my collection).


----------



## Theslaking

I always disliked RF but for no particular reason.Their old stuff was good. We just develop prejudice sometimes for no apparent reason. That amp is beautiful!


----------



## reath1

Thanks. I never really hated any particular brand of old school. I did, however, always love RF. I ran many first generation amps back in the day and none of them ever let me down. Not one. I really can't wait to get this build completed.


----------



## jamesjones

I received one if the late 90s Punch amps as a gift. I don't remember the model but it had the gold colored end caps. It was powering a JL Stealthbox with 2 10w1s of that era in a 96 Dodge Ram.

That thing used to pound! People were surprised it was only a couple of 10s in that tiny box. I'd bump that thing for hours at the river and it would barely get warm.

I wish I would have kept the amp when I sold the truck, I loved it.

I'm going to have to go searching for one now, lol.


----------



## MAIDEN69

Here is 2 of the 3 Fosgate amps I have. A Power 800A2 & a Punch 800A4. Both brand new. Also have a Punch 600A4 I got from a buddy when he sold his car. I always did his installs for him and I had just did a big one for him with that amp and then he sells the car months later! So he gave me the amp for taking the stuff back out.
Installing into a C5 Corvette. Custom painted to match the car, although I haven't finished them yet. Can someone tell me what was so much better about a Power series over a Punch series??? 



Punch 800A4




Power 800A2


----------



## vwdave

Yo, those amps look tore up on the outside. I hope you plan to do some more paint work on them.

I never knew internally the difference but the power line is supposed to be the higher end stuff and punch is the entry level line.

Nice titanium amp, eq and distro block though.


----------



## MAIDEN69

I'm selling the eq. no use for it. It is also new never used. 
The amps are done with paint. Just have to finish sanding them down. All I did was replace the black with Torch Red. The fins will be sanded down bare like they came. Only difference is black to red and the tops of the end caps are now bare.


----------

